# Which Martin's Cage Model Will Be Best?



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm looking around for a cage and believe I'm going to get a martin's cage. The only problem is, I don't know which to get! I'm debating between the Rat Lodge (R-680) or the Rat Tower (R-690). The Lodge is bigger in width and length then the tower but is 12" shorter then the tower. The measurements of the lodge are 30" x 18" x 24" and the measurements for the tower are 24" x 14" x 36". I will be getting two rats (still debating which gender) sometime in the summer or maybe even later but want to get my supplies and research done now... Thank you!


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's the link to the rat cage page if you'd like to look at them. They are near the bottom:
http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I had the R-685 and I absolutely loved it. It was a great size for three boys, and it was okay for four. A little cramped but we made it work.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

halfmoon said:


> I had the R-685 and I absolutely loved it. It was a great size for three boys, and it was okay for four. A little cramped but we made it work.


Yeah, an R-680 will be okay for a couple of ratties, but the R-685 will give them a bit more space. It's a great cage.

Halfmoon, I'm surprised that four boys actually were okay in an R-685. I have four rats in mine, but two are girls. I assume you had to give your boys lots of out time for it to work?


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Have you considered the R-695? it's got the same footprint as the 680 but is taller and would hold up to 4 rats nicely.
I know you said you're going to get two but it'd be nice for them to have the space aswell as leaving you room when you start scouring CL for rats in need (and trust me, that will happen!)

ETA: Another point. Whichever one you end up getting make sure you get it powder coated. It's definitely worth the extra price because galvanised metal soaks up the pee and no amount of scrubbing can get rid of the smell!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Maltey said:


> Have you considered the R-695? it's got the same footprint as the 680 but is taller and would hold up to 4 rats nicely.
> I know you said you're going to get two but it'd be nice for them to have the space aswell as leaving you room when you start scouring CL for rats in need (and trust me, that will happen!)
> 
> ETA: Another point. Whichever one you end up getting make sure you get it powder coated. It's definitely worth the extra price because galvanised metal soaks up the pee and no amount of scrubbing can get rid of the smell!


I am not a fan of the R-695 personally, unless you are strong, and have big wide doors to either get the cage outside to scrub or into your bathroom/tub. I have 2 hwere and they are my least favourite cages TBH. Now if I just had the one cage, it wouldn't be so bad, but you need those wide doors and the room to maneuver the cage when its time to scrub it down.


----------

